
Show HN: Borland/Turbo C++ flavor menus for Vim 8.2 - skywind3000
There are many keymaps defined in my .vimrc. Getting tired from checking .vimrc time to time when I forget some, based on latest +popup feature (vim 8.2), I created this vim-quickui plugin to introduce some basic ui components to enrich vim&#x27;s interactive experience:<p>- Well designed and carefully colored Borland&#x2F;Turbo C++ flavor ui system combined with vim&#x27;s productivity.<p>- Can be accessed by keyboard only while mouse is also supported.<p>- Navigate with the usual Vim keys like h&#x2F;j&#x2F;k&#x2F;l, confirm with ENTER&#x2F;SPACE and cancel with ESC&#x2F;Ctrl+[.<p>- Tip for each entry can display in the cmdline when you are moving the cursor around.<p>- Pure vim-script, +python is not required.<p>- No longer have to be afraid to forget keymaps anymore.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;skywind3000&#x2F;vim-quickui" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;skywind3000&#x2F;vim-quickui</a>
======
ORioN63
I'm probably one of the target users, since I already use vim-which-key for
that same purpose. Well, that and fzf, since quickui, also seems to provide a
listbox widget.

To be totally honest, I probably won't move my entire config to this. Mostly,
because WorksForMe™.

That said, I feel like this indeed solves a huge pain point on vim. Sure,
after you start grok'ing VIM motions/macros, some things are easier, but
there's still the need to run commands once in a while. Those are not so easy
to recall, since they are used sparingly.

I think this is great. It would def. had made life easier, when learning VIM,
at the very least.

Now, I just need to figure out a similar tool for tmux.

------
melling
Clickable link: [https://github.com/skywind3000/vim-
quickui](https://github.com/skywind3000/vim-quickui)

------
markus_zhang
Damn this looks cool. Wish we had something similar for PyCharm and VSCode.

